# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍني VS ﻛﺎبوسكورب الأنغولي دماؤكم جسر الى النصر الأحمر

## الدسكو

*ﺑﺎﺳﻤﻚ ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻆﻢ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ
ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﻔﻰ
ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻠﺎﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻂﻔﻰ
ﺣﺳﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ
ﺍﻭﻟﺎ ﻭﺍﺧﺮا

ﺑﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭمشيئته
ﺣﺘﻤﺎ ﺳﻨﻨﺘﺼﺮ
ﺛﻢ ﻧﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﺮﻓﻮﻋﻲ الرؤوس


*

----------


## الدسكو

*اسالوا الرماحَ العوالي عن معالينا
واستشهدوا التاربخ هل خاب الرجا فينا
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يُذكَرُ المجـدُ كلما ذُكــروا وهو يعتـــزُ حين يَقْــتَرنُ
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وتوكلنا  علي الله
 ا
قل تعالي

الذين   قال لهم الناس  ان  الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم ايمانا وقالوا حسبناالله  ونعم الوكيل 
فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا  رضوان الله والله ذو   فضل  عظيم
صدق الله العظيم

توكلنا   علي الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺎﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﺻﻠﺢ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ
ﻫﻮ ﺍﺻﻠﺎ ﻛﺪﺍ







ﺑﺎﺳﻤﻚ ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻆﻢ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ - ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍني (-) VS ﻛﺎﺑﻮﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺎﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ** ﺩﻣﺎﻛﻢ ﺟﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ احمر
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﺩﻱ ﺻﻌﺒﻪ ﺟﺪ ﺟﺪ
ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻔﻪ ﻣﺴﻜﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺴﻪ

ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﺑﻰ ﻳﺘﻜﺘﺐ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ

ﻭﻟﺎ ﺷﺊ
ﺳﻮﻯ
ﺣﺴﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تو كلنا على الله
ومنتصرين بإذن الله
يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﺩﻱ ﺻﻌﺒﻪ ﺟﺪ ﺟﺪ
ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻔﻪ ﻣﺴﻜﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺴﻪ

ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﺑﻰ ﻳﺘﻜﺘﺐ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ

ﻭﻟﺎ ﺷﺊ
ﺳﻮﻯ
ﺣﺴﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ



 وبرضو ابو شيبة متشائم ؟!!!! 
اثبت يازول منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وتوكلنا  علي الله
 ا
قل تعالي

الذين   قال لهم الناس  ان  الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم ايمانا وقالوا حسبناالله  ونعم الوكيل 
فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا  رضوان الله والله ذو   فضل  عظيم
صدق الله العظيم

توكلنا   علي الله



حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

وش خير وفال حسن باذن الله يادسكو الخير

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*يارب انصر المريخ
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت أن تنصر المريخ نصراً يفرح قلوبنا و يسر خاطرنا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*بيضٌ صنائعنا، سود وقائعنا،خضر مرابعنا، حمر مواضينا

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻛﻠﻤﻮﻫﻢ
ﺍﻱ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﺒﺪﺍ ﺑﺤﺴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻠﺎﻣﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ
ﺣﺴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺗﺰﻟﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻧﺎﻫﻴﻚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮ

ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺮﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻤﺴﻜﻮﺍ ﺑﻬﺎ
ﺣﺴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺗﺠﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻂﻤﺄﻧﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻴﻪ
ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺎﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﺣﺴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ تزﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺒﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ
ﺯﻛﺮﻭﻫﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﻭﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭﺍ

ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳب ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻳﺰﻛﺮﻫﻢ
ﺍﻟﺰﻛﺮﻱ ﺗﻨﻔﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻨﻴﻦ

ﻭﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺻﻠﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ
ﺑﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻭﻳﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ

ﻃﻤﻮﺣﻨﺎ ﻟﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﻩ حدود
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مباراة بالجد صعبة ياديسكو لكن بتحدد مصيرنا في الابطال ان مشينه فيها باذن الله تاني مافي تيم بقيف في طريقنه

اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​لا اله الا الله منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

مباراة بالجد صعبة ياديسكو لكن بتحدد مصيرنا في الابطال ان مشينه فيها باذن الله تاني مافي تيم بقيف في طريقنه

اللهم نصرك المؤذر



انتو نسيتو الراجينا قدام اذا تأهلنا من المباراة الجاية  منوووووووو...؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*وهناااااااك الترجي الفريق المحترم جدآ ..
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*الكونفدرالية ما كعبة يا جماعة .. ولا شنووووووووووو ..
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*ولا كيف ..؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*علي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

ولا كيف ..؟



ﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺑﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﺩﻱ
ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﺛﻘﻪ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻣﺪﻓﻖ

ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺎ ﻧﻜﻮﻥ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*والله انا خايف نباريك كده يا ديسكو نلقى نفسنا فى المباراة النهائية ،
نقوم نشيل الكاس تقوم الزريبة تسقط وتنهار الجوهرة الزرقاء،،،
ههههههههها،
اركز ،
نحن بقينا نتفائل بك،
بس عندى طلب صغير كده،
عاوزك تفتح لينا مباريات القمة كلها،،،
اها بتركز وللى لا،،،،

بالتوفيق للمريخ،
 ومتفائلين بالنصر يا ديسكو،،،
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

والله انا خايف نباريك كده يا ديسكو نلقى نفسنا فى المباراة النهائية ،
نقوم نشيل الكاس تقوم الزريبة تسقط وتنهار الجوهرة الزرقاء،،،
ههههههههها،
اركز ،
نحن بقينا نتفائل بك،
بس عندى طلب صغير كده،
عاوزك تفتح لينا مباريات القمة كلها،،،
اها بتركز وللى لا،،،،

بالتوفيق للمريخ،
 ومتفائلين بالنصر يا ديسكو،،،



ﻟﺎ
ﺗﻔﺎﺉﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻗﺮﺏ من ﺣﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻳﺪ
ﺟﻞ ﺟﻠﺎﻟﻪ 
ﺍﺭﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻐﻴﺜﻴﻦ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﺭﻓﻌﻨﺎ ﺩﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻋﺰﻧﺎ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺩ

ﻓﻘﻄ ﺫﻛﺮﻭﻫﻢ ﺑﺤﺴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺎﺭﺑﻊ ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺕ 
ﻛﻢ ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻩ ﻭﺣﺒﻴﺒﻪ ﻟﻘﻠﺒﻲ 
ﻣﺎ ﻧﻂﻘﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻃﻠﺒﺎ ﻟﺸﺊ ﺍﻟﺎ ﻭﺍﻋﻂﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﻩ ﺭﺑﻲ

*****

لايظهر العجز منّا دون نيل منىً،ولو رأينا المنايا في أمانينا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق انشاءالله  ، ،
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزرررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللـــــــــــــــــــــــهـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــم  انصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــر المـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ{يخ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله الدسكو ماشا معاهو طحنيه ههههههههههههه

اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله الدسكو ماشا معاهو طحنيه ههههههههههههه

اللهم انصر المريخ







*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
  
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لزعيم زعماء افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا غزا قال : " اللهم أنت عضدي وأنت نصيري وبك أقاتل " رواه الترمذي 3584 وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلمات الفرج لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم ، لا إله إلا الله العلي العظيم ، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات السبع ورب العرش الكريم " صحيح الجامع الصغير وزيادته (4571) .
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*خُلِقتُ من الحديد أشدٌ قلبـــا     وقد بلى الحديد وما بلــــيــتوإني قد شربت دم الأعــادي     بأقحاف الرُؤوس وما رويــــتفما للرمح في جسمي نصيب    ولا للسيف في أعضائي قـــــُوت
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻲ الدائم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بِأَنَّا نُـوْرِدُ الـرَّايَاتِ بِيْضـاً... وَنُصْـدِرُهُنَّ حُمْراً قَدْ رُوِيْنَـا
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*يامريخ يالوحة زي بدر التمام
انتا العشق انتا المرام
نهواك كثير انتا الحذن والابتسام...
ياضلنا وفرحنا واحلى الكلام 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*     VS 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم انصر المريخ ي رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة مريخ السودان اليوم : ــ

 جمال سالم ، أمير كمال ، علاء الدين يوسف ، رمضان عجب ، مصعب عمر ، ايمن سعيد ، سالمون ، راجي ، كوفي ، وانغا ، بكري المدينة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺭضية ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﺘﻤﺎ س ﻳﺭﻛﺾ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ الحديد
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اسمعوها مني المباراه تعادليه بهدف لكل فريق 
ومن اسي نبارك ليكم التاهل بمشية الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم   هون   يامهيمن    هون يامهيمن  هون يامهيمن============
                        	*

----------


## riyad saad

*نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر المريخ ياااااااااارب العالمين 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر 
للان مافى حاجه كل القنوات تغنى غنى مسيخ ماليهو طعم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بـطـاقــه اللــقـاء

دوري أبطال أفريقيا - اياب دور الـ 32:

المـــــريخ VS كابوسكورب

الساعة 06:00 مساء بتوقيت السودان


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لا أعتقد ان المباراة منقولة علي تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم ..  جمال سالم ..
 رمضان عجب .. امير كمال .. علاء الدين يوسف .. مصعب عمر
 سلمون جايسون .. أيمن سعيد .. احمد ضفر .. كوفى فرانسيس. 
 اوغستين اوكراه .. 
بكري المدينة.
*

----------


## صخر

*وين النقل
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*بدت ولا لسه .. يالله نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*لا حس ولا خبر وتاني عودنا لي دوامة الجرسه الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## sonstar

*معقوله هاوت ساي ماف زول يجيب لينا خبرها
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اها يا ناس ماف خبر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أللهم نصرك يا رب


*

----------


## لعوتة

*معليش يا جماعة الكورة اتهمشرت
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

اسمعوها مني المباراه تعادليه بهدف لكل فريق 
ومن اسي نبارك ليكم التاهل بمشية الله



يسمع منك رب العباد الواحد الاحد ان شاءالله .. اللهم آااااااااااااااااااامين .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*ممكن يا شباب نتيجة المباراة بعد كل ربع ساعة لو في امكانية ولا برضو صعبة 
الله اكبر والنصر لمريخ السودان باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*قون ....




واحد هلالابي معفن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم فرح قلوب هؤلاء واجعل ليلتهم افراح
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (54 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abuheba,africanu,محمد احمد حسن,محمد عثمان شمو,محد ابويحيي,alamal,alastaz,مريخنا العظيم,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,معتز فضل الله كرار,نعيم عجيمي,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,الامير,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,elsmani ali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezzeo+,habashi+,hani222,خالد كمال,خالد عبدالغني,حبيب العجب,jamal85,jdeveloper,Mohamed Eisa+,mohamed mamoun,mub25,سلفاب عمر,ساكواها,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,زول رايق,sabry,sonstar,علي حران,عمر محمد الصادق,عمر العمر,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالله صديق,عقرب المدينة,yousef ahmad,وليد شقرور,ود البشير,ود الحلة,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

http://www.eurosport.com/football/af...926/live.shtml
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*واحد صفر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*اخونا ود الحلة 
اغثنا برابط لو سمحت
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*دى كورة قديمه يا ود الحله بتاريخ 14 -3 ههههههه الذهاب
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*رابط متابعة صامت

http://www.eurosport.com/football/af...926/live.shtml
*

----------


## مغربي

*ود الحله دا تمني ولا قون حقيقي وضح
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك نصراً مؤزراً للمريخ
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر مريخ الملايين
اللهم آمين --- اللهم آمين --- اللهم آمين
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عقرب المدينة
					

دى كورة قديمه يا ود الحله بتاريخ 14 -3 ههههههه الذهاب



ركز كويس 

النتيجة بتاريح 14 /3  في نفس الجانب 

فوف النتيجة الجالية
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مافي داعي لحرق الأعصاب 
يااخوانا الزول مامتاكد من معلومة 
رجاء لاينزلها
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الدقيقة 20 Last 32 1st Half
Kabuscorp0 - 0Al Merreikh
*

----------


## azzreem

*22 دقيقة

0-0
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة;831943[SIZE=5
					
				
]قون ....




واحد هلالابي معفن[/SIZE]



يا جماعة عليكم الله اعصابنا ما مستحملة ده شنو ده 
*

----------


## لعوتة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ياشباب والله معليش 

الكورة  صفر صفر 

من العجلة وشوقنا لتاهل الزعيم

http://www.eurosport.com/football/af...926/live.shtml


فوف النتيجة والتوقيت
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا سلااااااااااام 
الحمد لله كثيرا اااا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا غايتو مصدق الموقع وفعلاً المريخ متقدم بهدف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فشل ذريع لتلفزيون سودان الهم في استقبال الشارة
*

----------


## habashi

*يا اخوانا  قون ولا حرق اعصاب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*شنو ياشباب الهظار البايخ دة
*

----------


## azzreem

*vاخبار بتقول الكوره  1\ صفر   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*اخونا ود الحلة
الرابط ما شغال
اﻻخوة اﻻعزاء الحقونا برابط سرييبيع لو سمحتو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
يالعوته الحقنا
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يازعما صحي في هدف ولا خيال 

ياخي والله دي ماحالة دي 

اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*http://www.eurosport.com/football/af...ve.shtml#teams

موقع بدي نتيجه اول باول
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*افتوووووووونا ي ناس ف قون ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*28 دقيقة ولازال التعادل
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*ان شاء الله يكون متقدم يا عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*معليش في خطأ

دي بداية الكورة الفاتت
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*يا ناس ابقوا علي واحدة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*365scores في المتجر بعطيك النتائج حية
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يا جماعه الحاصل شنو ومتابعين من وين هل موقع المريخ الرسمي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*السماني حسب الموقع فعلا المريخ واحد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب بعظمتك وقدرتك فرح قلوبك كل المجتمعين
اللهم انصر المريخ
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 82 (82 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abuheba,ماجد احمد+,africanu,ahmed alsaid,محمد احمد حسن,محمد حسن حامد,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عثمان شمو,محد ابويحيي,aladin73,alastaz,مريخنا العظيم,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,نعيم عجيمي,لعوتة,ayman akoud,AYMANMOEZ,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,الامير,الحريف,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,العليقي,ابواسراء,ابوبكر احمد يوسف,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,اسكول وبس,باجيو,بدوي الشريف,elsmani ali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezzeo+,habashi+,hani222,خال عمر,خالد عبدالغني,حبيب العجب,جكنون,jdeveloper,Jimmy_Doe,majdi,merrikhalsudan,Mohamed Eisa+,mohammed_h_o,MOHAMMED_MS128,monzir ana,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,ساكواها,زين العابدين عبدالله,شيبا,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,osman ahmed,زول رايق,sabry,كته,shams-20,sonstar,علي حران,عمر العمر,عادل حسبو,عاطف ارباب,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,uhaila,عقرب المدينة,wadalhaja,yousef ahmad,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود الجزيرة,ودالطاهر,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الدقيقة 28  النتيجة 0-0
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
ياشباب ما تلعبو باعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*معناها لسة تعادلية والحمد لله ان صمدنه لشوط كامل باذن واحد نتاهل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*http://www.eurosport.com/football/afric ... live.shtml
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*صفر صفر د 30
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الدقيقة 30 النتيجة 0-0
رابط للمتابعة
https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/footb...kh-755926.html
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حسب الموقع 30 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادل صفر/ صفر
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*صفر/صقر حتى الآن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 32 والنتيجة التعادل السلبي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم بقدرتك يا قادر تنصر المريخ
*

----------


## habashi

*د33 0\0
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مريخ السودان شكرا فعلا الموقع شغال وبدي نتيجة اول باول 

محبة وياااااارب نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*دقيقة 33 تغادل
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الرجفه حاصله ما قادرين نكتب اى شى
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*Last 32 1st HalfKabuscorp0 - 0Al Merreikh





Update in 9"







Live Commentary
Time:34'
KabuscorpAl Merreikh






No live comments for this game



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د 36 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 35 والنتيجة صفر/صفر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك نصر المريخ 
*

----------


## لعوتة

*38

صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الليلة أمتحان صامت  ، ،
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بإسمك اللهم لا يضر بعد اسمك شيئ أن تنصر أهل المريخ وتمنحهم الثبات يارب ... رجفة زى الرجفة
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د 37 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك يااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يارب يارب يارب وفق المريخ 
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## sonstar

*الله يصبرنا وينصرنا
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم نسألك نصر المريخ 



اعطينا الوصلة
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*انصر الزعيم ي الله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الدقيقة 38
0/0
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 38 والنتيجة التعادل السلبي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 40 والنتيجة صفر / صفر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم ثبت اقدامهم وانصرهم نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الرياضية FM104 تتابع بالتلفون مع صديق على   صالح الدقيقة 30   النتيجة صفر صفر
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم ثبتنا .... اللهم ثبتنا ... اللهم ثبتنا
الركب الركب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حرق اعصاب
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د 40 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ادعو بس
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الهم انصر الزعيم اليوم
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*41 0\0
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 102 (102 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,مامون,africanu+,محمد حسن حامد,محمد كمال عمران,محد ابويحيي,هجو الأقرع,aladin73,alastaz,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,نعيم عجيمي,لعوتة,AYMANMOEZ,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الملك,الأبيض ضميرك,المريود,الاشتر,امجد مريخ,الحريف,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الصاااااقعة,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,العليقي,ابو البنات,ابو دعاء,ابو شهد,ابومحمد البركة,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن الطاهر,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمد سليمان,احمر اللون,ارخبيل+,اسكول وبس,eabuali,باجيو,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,elsmani ali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,ezzeo,farandakas,habashi,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,خالد عبدالغني,حسن بدري,jamal85,jdeveloper,Jeddu,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kramahmad,majdi,merrikhalsudan,Mohamed Eisa,mohamed mamoun,mohammed_h_o+,MOHAMMED_MS128,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,najma,رضا الدين على عثمان,سلفاب عمر,صخر,سيف الاسلام,سيف الدين المقبول,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,osman ahmed,riyad saad,sabry,كاتنقا,كته,shams-20,sonstar,علاء الدين حمزة,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة+,عمر العمر,عادل حسبو,عاطف ارباب,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,عبداللطيف سويكت,عزالدين كواب,عقرب المدينة,ود الحلة,ودالبورت,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## sonstar

*النومه ذاته ماعيزه تجي عشان الواحد يصحي مع النهاية
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الهم انصر الزعيم اليوم يا رب المريخ يتاهل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يبدو ان غارزيتو يلعب بتوازن هجومي ودفاعي 
بإذن الله سيأتي الهدف المريخي وستأتي الفرحة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​كركبه شديده
*

----------


## لعوتة

*42

صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد وغليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د 41 تعادل و 4 دقايق على انتهاء الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 43 والنتيجة صفر / صفر
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*0 - 0
حتي الان الدقيقة 44

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*[QUOTE=الصاااااقعة;832044]اللهم لك الحمد وغليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين

اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 107 (107 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abu - Khalid,مامون,africanu,محمد حسن حامد,محمد كمال عمران,محد ابويحيي,هجو الأقرع,aladin73,alastaz,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,لعوتة,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المريود,الاشتر,الحافظ محمدصالح,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الحريف,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الصاااااقعة,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,العليقي,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو البنات,ابو دعاء,ابو شهد,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن الطاهر,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد سليمان,احمر اللون,ارخبيل,اسكول وبس,dr.abdelgalil,eabuali,باجيو,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,elsmani ali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,ezzeo+,farandakas,habashi+,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,jamal85,jdeveloper,Jeddu,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kramahmad,majdi,merrikhalsudan,Mohamed Eisa+,mohamed mamoun,mohammed_h_o,MOHAMMED_MS128,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,najma,رضا الدين على عثمان,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,سامرين,صخر,سيف الاسلام,سيف الدين المقبول,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,osman ahmed,riyad saad,sabry,كاكاو,كته,shams-20,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عادل حسبو,عاطف ارباب,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالله صديق,عبداللطيف سويكت,عزالدين كواب,عقرب المدينة,wadalhaja,وليد شقرور,ود الحلة,ودالطاهر, 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين
*

----------


## mub25

*الهم انصر الزعيم اليوم
ادعو يا شباب
كترو من الدعوات بس
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د 44 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

* اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 45 والنتيجة صفر / صفر
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الليلة يا منعم كان المفروض تعملوا الدخول بالقروش ما شاء الله تبارك الله
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر 

مافي زول عندو تواصل من الملعب 

يارب لطفك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين  
*

----------


## azzreem

*اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د 45 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الدقيقة 35 والتعادل بدون اهداف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 47 والنتيجة صفر / صفر
*

----------


## habashi

*47 0\0
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الدقيقة 46 والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين   
اللهم نصرك المؤزر للسودان
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الوقت الاضافى 0-0
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الحكم ده يضيف تلاتة دقائق فى الشوط الاول ليه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين  
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*انتهاء الاول بتخلف المريخ  0 / 1
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول وفي اخر دقيقة احرز كابو هدف
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

الدقيقة 35 والتعادل بدون اهداف



35 شنو يا دكتور 
يقولك الدقيقة 48 تاني ترجعنا من الاول 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الشوط الاول،اخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*للاسف هدف لكابو فى الزمن الاضافى
*

----------


## habashi

*48 معقولة ده كلو زمن ضائع
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*بنا ء   على الاذاعة كابوورتسب هدف فى آخر دقيقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*47 دقيقة والتعادل مازال قائما
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مافي مشكلة تلاتة ماكتيرة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اكثرو من الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*محد ابويحيي,يا محظور يا ما منشط وبرضو داخل والله إنت مريخابى ممكون
*

----------


## azzreem

*
 18:48 - اليوم








1-0 لكابو 
الاذاعه الرياضيه






*

----------


## سامرين

*تعادل والا احرز هدف
وترتونا
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*                                                                     1\ صفر
*

----------


## habashi

*هدف وين الموقع 49 0/0
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 49 والنتيجة صفر / صفر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين  

*

----------


## mub25

*معناتا الحكم عملها
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*انتهاء الشوط الأول بهدف كابوسكورب
*

----------


## sonstar

*انتهاء الشوط الاول والمريخ متاخر بهدف
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*النتيجة 1 صفر لكابو
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*حكم خائن

الاخبار هدف في الدقيقة 50
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*كابو يتقدم بهدف كما اشارت الرياضية
*

----------


## النزير

*اذا كانت. صفر.صفر.الحكم.عمل.شنو!!!!!؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*توجهوا بالدعاء يا شباب

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 114 (114 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abuheba,مانديلا-89,مامون,ماجد احمد+,نادرالداني+,africanu,ahmed alsaid,محمد حسن حامد,محمد سلماوي,محمد عبده,محمدمناع,هجو الأقرع,aladin73,alastaz,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,نعيم عجيمي,لعوتة,ayman akoud,AYMANMOEZ,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المريود,النزير,المكاجر,الاشتر,الحافظ محمدصالح,امير حسن,الجراح,الحريف,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو البنات,ابو بوش,ابو دعاء,ابو رامي,ابو شهد,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن الطاهر,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد سليمان,احمر اللون,ارخبيل,dr.abdelgalil,بحاري,بدوي الشريف,elsmani ali,بشارة,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,ezzeo+,farandakas,habashi+,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,حسن بدري,دولي,jamal85,jdeveloper,Jeddu,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kramahmad,m3tamad,majdi,merrikhalsudan,Mohamed Eisa+,mohamed mamoun,mohammed_h_o,MOHAMMED_MS128,monzir ana,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,شيبا,صخر,سيف الدين المقبول,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,osman ahmed,sabry,كاكاو,كته,shams-20,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عاطف ارباب,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالله صديق,عقرب المدينة,فراس الشفيع,yousef ahmad,وليد شقرور,ود البشير,ود الحلة,طارق عمرابي
*

----------


## habashi

*الله يعين بس
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ليه قبلو بالحكم
وليه مجدى سمكرة رجع الحكم ده
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*هدف مافي وقتو الحمد لله 

التاهل بس اهم شي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mub25

*يبعدوه ويرجعوه تانى
والمريخ ليه قبل بكدة
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*8 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الفرح قادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*معقولة بس هل المباراة توقفت ثمانية دقايق 

معقولة ثمانية دقائق بدل مضاف برضو نحن لسه فيها
                        	*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*ياجماعة النتيجة الفي الرابط صح 
المباراة مش بدت الساعة 6
كيف الدقيقة ٥٥ وهسي الساعة ٦ و٥٥ دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*معقول الحكم احتسب 8 دقائق بدا ضايع
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*ياشباب النتيجة كم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لم نسمع من قبل وقت بدل ضلئع تمانية دقائق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ متاخر بهدف كابوسكورب سجل هدفه في الدقيقة 39 عن طريق موبوتو
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*واحد صفر لي كابو
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*يجب علي المريخ التماسك في ربع الساعة الاولي من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*يااااااااااااااااااااا ررررررررررررررررررررب .. انصرنا يا الله .
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر يامجيب الدعاء
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*احرز الهدف موبوتو
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*دقائق ويبدا الشوط الثانى وقد احرز كابوسكورب الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة الاخيرة من الذمن الضائع عن طريق مابىبوتو ونتمنى ان يصمد لاعبى الزعيم ويحرزو هدف العبور باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*نمشى نصلى المغرب ونتضهب شوية ونجيكم بعد الكورة
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جابو مبوتو
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*ان شاء الله الشوط الثاني يكون فرح مريخي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*هون يا مهون وانصر المريخ
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
كترو الدعوات يا زعماء
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ  نصرك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الظاهر الكورة تم بيعها،
وانا قنعت منها،
الا من رحمة الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*ماف خبر من النقل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​درون يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يا رب،،،
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*غاريزيتو عارف مبوتو ده خطير ليش مايراقبو بعدين لاعبين ماقادرين احافظو على اربع دقائق اضافيه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## sabry

*طول بالك يا دكتور وقول يا رب
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*الله يستر من الانهيار في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*https://fr.sports.yahoo.com/football...kh-755926.html
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## sonstar

*بداية الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*قالو الحكم نقض هدف للمريخ 
بركاتك يا مجدى سمكرة يا خائن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص الشوط اﻻول ( منقول من الحبيب جلال القوز بشبكة المريخ

بدأ المريخ مهاجما
تراجع لى اﻻنغولى
3 ركنيات للمريخ مقابل واحده
اﻻنغولى متخوف من المريخ
المريخ يحرز هدف يلغيه الحكم بدافع التسلل بكرى المدينه
يتحرر اﻻنغولى من تخوفه
خطأ لى رمضان الدقيقه 38
هدف للانغولى
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله يستر من الحكم ما يديهم ضربة جزاء من خيالو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*5 دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني والنتيجة 1/0
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*ملخص الشوط الاول: 
بدأ المريخ مهاجما،،، وتراجع للانجولى 
3 ركنيات للمريخ مقابل واحدة للانجولى الذى كان متخوفا من المريخ،،، 
المريخ يحرز هدفا يلغيه الحكم بدافع التسلل من بكري،،، 
هدف الانجولى خطأ لرمضان،،،
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٧ دقايق والنتيجة واحد لكابو
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*رمضان ده جابو ليه اصلا مش كان مصاب
ضفر وين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*كترو الدعوات يا شباب
هون يا مهون
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

الظاهر الكورة تم بيعها،
وانا قنعت منها،
الا من رحمة الله



ﺗﻔﺎﺉﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻴر ﺗﺠﺪﻭﻩ
ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﻭﻝ ﻋﺸﻤﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻤﺔﻭﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﺍﻭﻟﺎ ﻭﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺛﺒﺘﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺮﻫﻢ و ﻭﻓﻘﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ سالمين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 54 والنتيجة 1/0
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
هون يا مهون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب نسألك نصر المريخ
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الحكم نقض هدف للمريخ مجلس اداره المريخ فاشل لماذا لا يشترون حقوق بث المباره ولماذا لا يعترضون على الحكم من بدرى .
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب هون وانصرنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mub25

*مجدى سمكرة
اوسخ جلفوطي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

الحكم نقض هدف للمريخ مجلس اداره المريخ فاشل لماذا لا يشترون حقوق بث المباره ولماذا لا يعترضون على الحكم من بدرى .



يا اخى الحكم استبعدوه ورجعه مجدى تانى
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*فرصة ضائعة من اكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن سيحرز المريخ هدف من عنكبة أو عبدو جابر
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*الدقيقة 64
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 58 والنتيجة 1/0
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عمرموسى

*نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ريم
					

فرصة ضائعة من اكرا



ابو ريم انت سامع الكورة وين؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 61 والنتيجة 1/0
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الدقيقه 66   النتيجه واحد صفر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkRg...ature=youtu.be
*

----------


## mub25

*رمضا عجب عمل نفس حركة على جعفر
وامير كمال جلاها
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب يارب يارب نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## عمرموسى

*نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*


هدف كابو فى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياكريم هوّن التعادل قادم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عمرموسى

*كترو من الدعاء
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*وجمال سالم اتاخر في الخروج شكلوا الشمس في عينية
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*د 75 وكما هي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 67 والنتيجة 1/0
*

----------


## mub25

*الهدف خطا امير والعجب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## النزير

*كتروا من الاستغفار.والما.صلا. يقوم.يصلى.
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*هانت ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كل الأهداف تنتج عن أخطاء
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الدفيفة29 والتنيجة 1/0
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الدقيقة 28 وما زالت النتبجة كما هي 
نصرك يار ب
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*نصرك يالله .. اها اخر خبر شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شىء فى السماوات والارض 
نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*احر ربع ساعة علينا هذا الموسم،
يا رب تجعلها بردا وسلاما
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*غايتو نبحلق في الصامت ده
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ماف تغيرات  .. يعني بي رب اغه الله ثبتهم وانصرهم .. اعجوز دا المفروض يخند بعد ا واينيكتر الوقيع
                        	*

----------


## عمرموسى

*يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اقصد ايمن سعيد يكتر الوقيع في الواطه ,, ناس الخبره دي حوبتهم بعد دا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الطف بنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*[QUOTE=سلفاب عمر;832213]ماف تغيرات  .. يعني بي رب اغه الله ثبتهم وانصرهم .. اعجوز دا المفروض يخند بعد ا واينيكتر الوقيع[/سلفاب اركز اااااازول ههههههههههه]
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شىء فى السماوات والارض 
 نصرك يارب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وجع البطن والمغص وصل الحد
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*كم الزمن يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*76   1/0
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*75 دقيقه والنتيجه كما هةى 1/0
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## باجيو

*هدف لبكري الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## باجيو

*النتيجة 1-1 الدقيقة 77
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الزمن دا ماشى بطىء كدا ليه
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*78     1/0
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*باجيو ماتلعب باعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*اللهم انصر الزعيم..كل الخوف من التحكيم ومن ضربات الجزاء الوهمية.
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين اللهم نصرك يا رب العالميناللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*قوون هدف تعادل
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*قوووووون لبكري
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أسترنا وانصرنا يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## habashi

*الله اكبر الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله يا ابوجالا ده الخايف منو والحكم لو ما جابوا القون بدى ليهم ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين اللهم نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*في سوكر النتيجة 1/1
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*10 دقائق تفصلنى من التاهل
*

----------


## mub25

*الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الموقع تاكد الخبر
خلاص
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ايوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

مبروك الدرون
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
المريخ كده اتاهل باذن الله
موتو غيظ يا جلافيط بقياده مجدى
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*الدقيقة 83 والنتيجة 1-1
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و كمان أكدتها يوروسبورت . . . ألف حمد و شكر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*النتيجة 1/2
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 82 والنتيجة 1/1
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*2 / 1 د 83
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*بكىرى يسجل
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*طرد لاعب من كابو
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرأكبراللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الحمد لله رب العالمين
*

----------


## الحريف

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*للاسف اصبحت 2-1
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الكورةورت  2-1  لكابو اسبورت لاعب ناقص الهدف   لبكرى 
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*كابو لاعب بعشرة وباقي 5 د
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة 35 والمريخ متاخر بهدفين لهدف
بكري احرز الهدف
وكابوسكورب طرد منه لاعب 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*يا شباب الدقيقة كم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرأكبراللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 85
*

----------


## mub25

*2/1 ولا 1/1 يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*[QUOTE=مريخابي كسلاوي;832274]النتيجة 35 والمريخ متاخر بهدفين لهدف
بكري احرز الهدف
وكابوسكورب طرد منه لاعب [/QUOT




E]
*************
اركز ياعسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله والله سجدة شكرا لله .. يارب تتنتهي علي كدا قلبنا مقبوض من قبيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*النتيجة 2-1
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله والحمد لله الموقف في صالح المريخ
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*القبونا كم والباقي كم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما مشكلة،
لن يسجلوا هدفين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## هجو الأقرع

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 89
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكثروا من الدعاء ياصفوة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٨٨دقيقة
كما هى
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*هون يا مهون
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ي لطيف انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

* اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين 
*

----------


## habashi

*صفر يا حكم الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله يستر من الزمن الضايع،
ما يديهم عشرة دقايق
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم اللهم انصر المريخ وثبت كسلاوى يا رب 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الساعة 6:49 دقيقة الكورة دي بدت كم اصلو
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*د
د 89 2-1
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يالطيف اطف بينا 
يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين  
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

اللهم اللهم انصر المريخ وثبت كسلاوى يا رب 



*************
آمييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يالله نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*العقرب اتشقلب،،،
هههههههاى
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*باقي 6 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## عمرموسى

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلفاب عمر
					

الساعة 6:49 دقيقة الكورة دي بدت كم اصلو



دا امتحان صامت يابوى
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*" اللهم أنت عضدي وأنت نصيري وبك أقاتل "
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروووووووووووك يا شباب  التأهل
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحمدالله الحمدالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الدقيقه 90 والنتيجه 2/1
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## باجيو

*باقي 5 دقايق
                        	*

----------


## عمرموسى

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين 
 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله .. ومبروك يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهت مبرووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*عبدالمنعم يرجف فى الأمارات نقوم نحنا عايزين نرجف نلقى الواطة تتمرجح مرجيحة اماراتية
*

----------


## باجيو

*انتهت بتأهل المريخ رغم التاخير الحمد لله
والف مليون تريليون مبروووووووووؤؤؤك
نشوفكم في المجموعات ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*  

اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم  . .

اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااارب العالمين 
 
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*نهاية المباراة  2 / 1
بتأهل الزعيم
ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
بكل لغات الدنيا الحية والمندثرة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحمد لله اولا واخيرا مبروك ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*انتهت يعني الحكم صفر النهاية ؟
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*مبرووووووك .... قلبنا انقطع .....
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الحمدلله
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*من الساعه 6 وانا ازازى ماخليت لى مكان مامشيتو 
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك
ألف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الف الف الف مبروك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## habashi

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الله اكير الف مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الف مليار مبروووووك الحمد لله الحمد لله. شكرا ابطال المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر و المنة يا كريم العطا و الجود و خيرك ما ليهو حدود
                        	*

----------


## ali sirag

*ربي لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*الحمد لله   والف تريليون مبروك لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## Musab Wadshendi

*الله اكبر
الحمد لله 
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مبروووووووووووووووةك
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*الحمد لله .. ومبروك يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد 
الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ملياااااار مبروووووووووووووووووك للجميع
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات،،،

مبروك يا صفوة،،،
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر اللهالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر
تاهلنا
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبارك النصر 
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*أحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يا بطني و مصاريني و كرعيني

الحمد لله    الحمد لله    الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الف مبروك التاهل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يااااااااارب العااااالمين
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مليار مبروك 
*

----------


## azzreem

*اللهم لك الحمد
*

----------


## farandakas

*
مليار مبروووك 
ونشوفكم ان شاءالله فى مجموعات الابطال 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

من الساعه 6 وانا ازازى ماخليت لى مكان مامشيتو 
الحمد لله




222222222222 شرحوااااااااااااااا
ربك رب الخير يقومو يجينوا ضيوف اقوم اتسلل الى اللابتوب  زي الحرامي 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*لا تنسوا صلاة الشكر والحمدلله الذى انعم علينا 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*الف الف مبروك للصفوة في كل مكان ونشكرك ربي ونحمدك علي نعمة التاهل ونسالك التوفيق في بقية المشوار .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووووووووووك
لكن روحنا طلعت 
كركبة الليله عينه . . . الحمد لله على كل حال
*

----------


## طارق عمرابي

*و الله الليلة يوم مشهود من أيام الصفوة ومريخ السعد 

بالله شوفوا اللمة الحلوة دي ... و عسي أن تكرهوا 

شيئاً و هو خير لكم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف الف مبروك الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يااااااااارب العااااالمين
ملياااااار مبرووووك للصفوة جميعا ، ، ،



*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الف الف مليون مبروك للصفوة في كل مكان ونشكرك ربي ونحمدك علي نعمه
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*االعقرب دا  بجيب لينا الهوى ناس الهليل    حيمشوا لوزان ويسوقوا معاهم كابواسبورت والقروش بدفعا كردنة (مذيع 104 بطنه طمت  وذاع بالخببر  ببرووود   شديييييييييييييييد )
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الحمد لله
والف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*بكري ياكايدهم وعد واوفي
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*




*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مشيت لصلاة المغرب وخليت قلبى فى البيت وتمنيت الامام يقرأ فى الركعة الاولى بعد الفاتحة(مدهامتان ) الله اكبر
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*مبرووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*الف مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبروك يا شباب والله مرقت بعد ما عرفت نتيجة الشوط الاول و قررت افتح اللابتوب الساعة 8 و التوجس و الخوف سيد الموقف جواي .. لكن الحمدلله و تااااااااني مبرووووووك و القادم أحلى .
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*و قررت ما اسمعها في الاذاعة FM104 عشان ما بتفائل بيها و قد كان يا ديسكو يا فال الخير تسلم ..
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف الف الف مبروك الفوز والتاهل
 وانشاء الله دوما متقدمين ومتاهلين وللكاسات جايبييين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يااااااااارب العااااالمين
ملياااااار مبرووووك للصفوة جميعا ، ، ،






عسل يا صااااااااااقعة و مليوووووووووووووون مبروك لينا و عقبال المجموعات بإذن الله تعاااااااااالى
                        	*

----------


## Muhammed

*مليار مبروك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجوي العالمي
					

القبونا كم والباقي كم



**************
هسه لو قلت ليك اقراها لينا بتقدر تقراها؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الجلافيط بعد صدموا وخاب أملهم في كابوسكورب بدوا يقولوا بتمرقوا من الترجي كيف قلت ليهم زي ما مرقنا من عزام و كابوسكورب و طبعا بكون جانا نزار و هوبعرف إجدع للمدينة و عينكم ما تشوف إلا النور
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أجمل ما في الأمر هو المسار الصعب الذي سلكه الزعيم..فهو القيمة المضافة الحقيقية لتقوية الزعيم
                        	*

----------

